# Gamekeeper Deadshot Review



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Id used a Deadshot catty as child and finding one on ebay this year going begging, I won it and couldnt wait to shoot it.Put some tubes on ,loaded it up,and xxxx what a load of crap!! Seems this day and age weve been spoilt as to what makes a good functional catty,and that ally piece of crap wasnt it for me at least in this day and age.The one thing i couldnt fault with the original was the discreet size.so a pm to John Webb and a few days later I had a GK Deadshot,next thing tabs were added to aid in the silence of the shooter along with some 2050 to get the 14mm leads flying,few shots down to the catcher and I knew id found my go to hunter alongside a tabbed natural of mine.What GKJ has done,has taken the original,turned it on its head,and made a fantastic functional working piece.This is one catapult i can say truley moulds into the hand,is small and discreet,perfect for the common hunter,the finish is both durable and bullet proof and as such gives good milage when used on a regular basis.I chose the 2050 tubes for this catty as i like to use 14mm lead more than anything,and with the frame being so compact,wrist strain is minimal yet allows for a good strong draw

cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome! How's the draw on them doubled 2050's?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello Marcus, long time no see.

For a while now, we have been building a database of sorts on Effective Hunting Setups. You can view the thread *HERE*.

It would be awesome of you if you could please add an entry with the specifics of what you have used. Copy and paste from the first post for a basic template to use.


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Awesome! How's the draw on them doubled 2050's?


fairly strong if cut to your draw Bill ,very much suited to a heavy ammo such as 14mm leads.Ive used them with 12mm leads,but Its easy to feel the wasted energy off the shot


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

nice shooting Marcus, hope you have saved some for xmas


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice haul, which reminds me my freezer is empty


----------

